# ألمانيا.. توصية حكومية بالمتصفح "الأكثر أمانا"



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2019)

أعلن المكتب الفيدرالي الألماني لأمن المعلومات أن متصفح فايرفوكس كان الوحيد الذي نال درجات تقييم مرتفعة خلال المراجعة الأخيرة التي أجراها المكتب لدراسة متصفحات الإنترنت الأكثر أمانا.
وتفوق الإصدار "فايروفوكس 68" على متصفحات "غوغل كروم 76" ومايكروسوفت إنترنت إكسبلورر 11 ومايكروسوفت إيدج 44.
لم تشمل اختبارات المكتب الألماني متصفحات شهيرة أخرى، مثل سافاري وأوبرا وبراف، وفق ما ذكر موقع "زد دي نت".
المكتب اعتمد في مراجعته على بعض الإرشادات التفصيلية التي نشرها الشهر الماضي، والتي يقدمها للوكالات الحكومية والشركات لإرشادهم إلى المتصفحات الآمنة​


----------

